# Airtel Gprs With BlueTooth in Ubuntu Gutsy



## rakeshinx (Nov 18, 2007)

First Pair your Mobile to Your laptop Manually...using bluetooth manager.. if pc is not connecting to your device.. try to connect the pc from your mobile 

then go to console n issue the following command

rakesh@rakesh-laptop:~$ sdptool search DUN

output
----------
Inquiring ...
Searching for DUN on 00:1A:163:AE:8E ...
Service Name: Dial-Up Networking
Service RecHandle: 0x10007
Service Class ID List:
  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)
Protocol Descriptor List:
  "L2CAP" (0x0100)
  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)
    Channel: 3 <------------------------------------- note the channel
Language Base Attr List:
  code_ISO639: 0x454e
  encoding:    0x6a
  base_offset: 0x100
Profile Descriptor List:
  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)
    Version: 0x0100

step 2: Issue the command

hcitool scan

output
-----------
Scanning ...
        00:1A:163:AE:8E       Nokia N72

step 3: issue the command

sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf

paste the text in it

rfcomm0 {
bind yes;
device 00:1A:163:AE:8E; <--- your device address
channel 3;<---- your channel or use default 1
comment "Nokia N72";
}

save it


step 4: 

issue the command

sudo gedit /etc/ppp/peers/airtel

copy this in that file

/dev/rfcomm0 115200
connect '/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/ppp/chat-gprs'
crtscts
modem -detach
noccp
defaultroute
usepeerdns
noauth
ipcp-accept-remote
ipcp-accept-local
noipdefault

step 5:

issue the command

sudo gedit /etc/ppp/chat-gprs  

copy this in the file

 '' ATZ OK
AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","airtelgprs.com"
OK "ATD*99***1#" <----------- if does not work change number to *99#
CONNECT ''

step 6:

YOU ARE DONE! THATS IT? YEAH....
just issue this command

pppd call airtel 

Now TroubleShooting...
common problems

1. /dev/rfcomm0 not found
just reboot your pc and the device will be created automatically

2. Connect scripts failed..
-- issue rfcomm command

output
-------
rfcomm0: 00:1A:163:AE:8E channel 1 closed <-- if closed

just restart bluetooth with this command

sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart

then run rfcomm command

rfcomm0: 00:1A:163:AE:8E channel 1 clean <----- output should come like this ..clean instead of closed

issue command pppd call airtel or sudo pppd call airtel

if pppd command is not there

install : sudo apt-get install ppp


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

good tut dude.there is also a sticky reg this connection in this section.


----------

